# I am addicted to Snickers bars



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

I can't stop eating them. i even had one with breakfast this morning. Fowler knows and is enabling me....she even picked up a jumbo pack of snickers, haha. I think i need to check myself into the betty crocker center, I mean the betty ford center to get my habit under control.


any other Snicker fans here?


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2012)

Man, the real deal is banging snickers. If you're really a beginner snickers abuser, "banging" is street lingo for "shooting up" You get a really big syringe and a huge needle, put a couple snickers on to boil, draw them up in your huge syringe and mainline it in that big vein in your neck, so the snicker rush goes directly to the brain!!! Woohoo!!!! hey, thats nothing. try 3 York Peppermint Patties......


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

City Bound said:


> any other Snicker fans here?


:donut:

*Yes! *

*she blushes & snickers*

*Yes!!*

:donut:


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

I sympathized with you being force fed cocoa puffs; I don't particularly like them. But snickers? Gag me! Butterfingers rock! Or something really tart...jolly ranchers were my "go to candy" but I'm not so sure now. Definitely no gummy stuff either. Chewy and sour...yum!


----------



## Marshloft (Mar 24, 2008)

You are just a "snicker" fan because you have never been introduced to a "Cherry Mash".
The mother of all candy bar addictions.
GH


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Zong, I will one up you. one step up from banging a snickers is a deep fried snickers. mmmmm.

mars bars is good deep fried.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

_Baby Ruths_ are good, toooooooo.

:donut:


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

katydidagain said:


> I sympathized with you being force fed cocoa puffs; I don't particularly like them. But snickers? Gag me! Butterfingers rock! Or something really tart...jolly ranchers were my "go to candy" but I'm not so sure now. Definitely no gummy stuff either. Chewy and sour...yum!


Butterfinger is good but it gets stuck in my teeth pretty bad. i gave up jolly ranchers in the fifth grade. Baby Ruth is a good candy bar.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

marsh, I havenever heard of a cherry mash. is that a local or europian candy.

Lion bars are a good candy bar from Ireland that they sell here in the US


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

I'd have to say that Snickers is my least favorite of all the candy bars. I just thought of another one that rates up there with it-Zero's.

I like the occasional 5th Avenue and I'm glad that Reece's pb eggs are only around once a year.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2012)

those cadberry creme eggs. my Lord!!! Get that sugar rush going, eat 2 in a row!!!!!


----------



## Marshloft (Mar 24, 2008)

City Bound said:


> marsh, I havenever heard of a cherry mash. is that a local or europian candy.
> 
> Lion bars are a good candy bar from Ireland that they sell here in the US


 Cherry Mash is made in St. Joe Missouri.

ETA: sorry city bound,,, snickers away...


----------



## SusanNC (Apr 15, 2012)

Terri in WV said:


> I'd have to say that Snickers is my least favorite of all the candy bars. I just thought of another one that rates up there with it-Zero's.
> 
> When we were kids Mom would put the Zero candy bars in the freezer...heavens were they good!
> 
> CB...try the Snickers ice cream bars...not bad at all


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

That's the hairworm talking...Don't go swimming afterwards lol
[YOUTUBE]D7r1S6-op8E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

I have no clue how you find these videos!

Meanwhile, back at the thread: Snickers are great, but if I'm grabbing something quick for lunch (like yesterday), it is uaually peanut M&M's. I think I try to fool myself into the notion that at least 50% of it is good for me. The peanut is just a throw in.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2012)

Doodlemom may be raising those hairworms and promoting them so that everybody will want one! They'll be like pet rocks! $5.99 plus shipping and handling. I'm telling ya, she's going to be a millionaire with those things. The hairworm magnate of North America. She'll be the Bill Gates of the pet hairworm industry. Wonder if she can do this?

[YOUTUBE]KxaCOHT0pmI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

She wouldn't need a running start...and he probably ate a Snickers just before the interview for added energy.


----------



## unregistered168043 (Sep 9, 2011)

Snickers is the best candy bar on the market IMO. I once had a snickers pie at a restaurant...scary good.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2012)

I ate something once that might have been a sneaker pie.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

You all are crazy. It's 3 Musketeers all the way 

Or my homemade chocolate truffles


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2012)

I hope you brought enough truffles for everyone.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Zong just had a flashback to school days and getting caught with gum. Mrs. C always asked did you bring enough for everyone? No? Then you don't get to have it either. Fork it over kid.

**FYI September starts the playing with chocolate season**


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

I am a salty. Give me nachos w/ dips and salsas. Crack heaven.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2012)

I'm gonna send around some pints of salsa when I start making it this year. As a goodwill token for y'all putting up with me. Actually, I'm hoping to get ya hooked on my own recipe and then you'll all be coming around, bringing stolen power tools and stuff to trade for more salsa. Then I'll start making chips and sell them for stolen Ipods and stuff.
I realize there are better evil genius plans. I just can't think of one.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Stop talking dirty, Zong. Salsa is sexy.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Susan, snickers icecream bars are really good.

Nestles Crunch is pretty awesome. I rarely see them anymore but Whatchamacallits were awesome.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Darn, where did you get the Snickers pie?

Doodle, you are a poop, hahah. Trying to scare me again? You know what, the next time you go out for sea food you might get a hairworm, or the next time you walk barefoot in the dirt you might get hook worms, or the next time you handle pork or pet a dog or cat you might get some other parasite.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Ok...Ok....one of the best candybars ever, the Kit kat.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

What about M&Ms? No love?


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

m&m are......just ok. Reesie's pieces are better.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

E l l i o tttttt


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

City Bound said:


> I can't stop eating them. i even had one with breakfast this morning. Fowler knows and is enabling me....she even picked up a jumbo pack of snickers, haha. I think i need to check myself into the betty crocker center, I mean the betty ford center to get my habit under control.
> 
> 
> any other Snicker fans here?


If you want to end your addiction just rent the movie Caddy Shack and wait for the candy bar in the pool scene. By the time you see Bill Murray finish scrubbing the pool and take a bite out of the floater candy bar, you will swear off chocolate for years.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Funny scene shrek. it makes me hungry for chocolate though.


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

OMG YES!!!!!!! Please don't freeze mine though. Takes to long to eat them then....


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

You freeze Charleston Chews, then whack it on the counter.(3 Musketeers too!)


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

Symphony bars for me. And the greatest thing is to take a bite of chocolate, and then something salty, like corn chips and eat them together. YUM!


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

My faves in order are: Reese's Peanut Butter cups, Snickers, Baby Ruth, PayDay.

Although if I am just craving chocolate, those Symphony Bars are YUM!!!


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Snicker ain't nuthin stacked up beside original Goo-Goo Clusters or banana flavored Moon Pies.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

I like Skors, and Twix ... and I really like to mold a bit-o-honey to the roof of my mouth, and let it slowly do its thing.

:donut:


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

glazed said:


> :donut:
> 
> I like Skors, and Twix ... and I really like to mold a bit-o-honey to the roof of my mouth, and let it slowly do its thing.
> 
> :donut:


<Snicker.> :gaptooth:


----------



## Groene Pionier (Apr 23, 2009)

i am more of the healthy snacks:

Snickers Salad Recipe - Food.com - 62855


----------



## NewGround (Dec 19, 2010)

I thought I had a read study a while back where eating Cocoa Puffs for an extended period was shown to lead to Snickers addictions... Don't remember if there was a cure...


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

City Bound said:


> Darn, where did you get the Snickers pie?
> 
> Doodle, you are a poop, hahah. Trying to scare me again? You know what, the next time you go out for sea food you might get a hairworm, or the next time you walk barefoot in the dirt you might get hook worms, or the next time you handle pork or pet a dog or cat you might get some other parasite.


It's all about hand washing, food cooking, and avoiding exposure lol.
[YOUTUBE]kp9g8Xsusbw&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

The yummy fresh cod has live worms...not frozen...
Worms Found in Seafood Video, Watch Online


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

City Bound said:


> m&m are......just ok. Reesie's pieces are better.


When the movie ET came out my mom brought us to the movies then took us out to Friendly's to try their new Reese's Pieces sunday. I keep bags on hand for making sundaes with the chocolate chips for making cookies (Good in cookies too)


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

They are good in cookies, and they are great on ice cream


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

Snickers are awesome. There was a time in my life, in college, where I'd get a king-size Snickers and a bottle of cranberry juice from the vending machine, and it would keep me going most of the day.

Peanut M&Ms are also a favorite... Like Snickers, I can justify it as healthy since it has peanuts in it.

Reeses Pieces are a poor substitute.

I've always had a horrible sweet tooth, and at times, I will go on a strict diet of nothing but sweets. For a while there I was addicted to Cinnabons; our Costco had them in 8-packs and I ate them for breakfast, lunch, and dinner. As soon as I kicked that habit, Costco comes out with this Key lime pie--now that's my latest addiction.

Thankfully, my body seems to metabolize sugars rather well and I don't tend to gain weight when I go on sweet binges. I once tried a low-carb diet, and I think it gave me brain damage. So what if I'm addicted to sugar and carbs? 

In fact, I don't subscribe to most of the diet advice that's out there. They say that breakfast is the most important meal of the day, and there's a correlation between slender people and breakfast. But I can't eat in the morning, just coffee for me. I'm rarely even hungry until lunchtime. But every dang time I get to eating breakfast, it makes me hungrier, and I eat MORE throughout the day. That is when I tend to gain weight--when I start eating in the morning!


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

Wolf Flower said:


> In fact, I don't subscribe to most of the diet advice that's out there.
> 
> They say that breakfast is the most important meal of the day, and there's a correlation between slender people and breakfast.
> 
> ...


:donut:

Me too! I know exactly what you are saying. I'm with you! 

I generally eat just once a day and, when I do, ohmygoodness I EAT however much of whatever I want!

But when I find myself following the healthier way of eating (as per conventional, mainstream logic) ... "oh, shoot, says aunt fissy, a little breakfast won't kill ya" ... when I cave into THAT, I seem to stuff myself all dadgum day long.

:donut:


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i must pick up a snickers tomorrow and see what all the fuss is about. bounty and mr big are the ones i like but only have one once a month or so. ~Georgia.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2012)

One time I made a whole frying pan full of fudge and ate it before it cooled down!! Well, not exactly, but I did make a frying pan full of fudge and ate it all!! Except what my daughter and grandson ate. And except what I gave them to take home with them.

One time I made a whole frying pan full of fudge and ate some of it!! before it cooled down. Yeah, thats what happened. I remember it now.


----------



## Grizz (May 11, 2002)

Meee To!!


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

NewGround said:


> I thought I had a read study a while back where eating Cocoa Puffs for an extended period was shown to lead to Snickers addictions... Don't remember if there was a cure...


A gateway sugar rush!


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

doodlemom said:


> When the movie ET came out my mom brought us to the movies then took us out to Friendly's to try their new Reese's Pieces sunday. I keep bags on hand for making sundaes with the chocolate chips for making cookies (Good in cookies too)


The only cool thing about E.T. (at the time) was they were playing Dungeons & Dragons, which my nephew, brother and I were into really big back then! lol (Yep, I am a card carrying member of GEEKS!) lol

I am totally opposite about breakfast. I LOVE breakfast food, and if I eat a good breakfast, I am good most of the day, maybe just a ham sandwich for dinner.


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

I will have to cast my vote for a good old Milky Way bar ! I avoid them as for me that sugar rush is very addictive , if I have one today then I must get one ( same time ) the next day.

Like Heath bars also


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

80% solid dark chocolate bars.....pffft. newbs.

:hobbyhors


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

yeah, I eat 80% dark chocolate sometimes........that stuff ain't hardcore. 
hardcore is my sister's tiffy-taffy pudding, I get the sugar shakes from that one.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

ithink I peeked. There is a pack of Sneakersin the fridge but i am not going to eat them because yesterday i took it too far when i ate two snickers in a row then followed them up with a crunchy bunny icecream bar and a snickers icecream bar all in one sitting.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Uhm. I was meaning chocolate. Not sugar. Sugar is for newbs. 

If I want chocolate I want chocolate...not a bunch of nuts and nuggat and sugar....and monosodiumemulsifideateololoridium or whatever.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

How does the piggy go?....LOL


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Fowler said:


> How does the piggy go?....LOL


You slipped Fowler, now he knows you're fattening him up. He just thought he was just GOING to a BBQ......


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

CB turns into such a Diva when he doesnt get his snickers...LOL


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

LOL!!!..

[youtube]82KUKV1m854[/youtube]


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Fowler said:


> CB turns into such a Diva when he doesnt get his snickers...LOL


Not a surprise. :runforhills:


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

sheesh, CB, 2snickers, crunchybunnyicecream followed by snickers icecream bar? 

What happens if you feel like having a meal instead of a 'snack' . . . .


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

He might get sick from lack of the main food group - sugar.


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

JohnnyLee said:


> The only cool thing about E.T. (at the time) was they were playing Dungeons & Dragons, which my nephew, brother and I were into really big back then! lol (Yep, I am a card carrying member of GEEKS!) lol


Haha... do you remember that there was a big controversy at the time because, back then, they thought role-playing games were satanic or something? I think they cut the D&D scene when showing the movie on TV, or something.


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

Wolf Flower said:


> Haha... do you remember that there was a big controversy at the time because, back then, they thought role-playing games were satanic or something? I think they cut the D&D scene when showing the movie on TV, or something.


LOL! Yeah, that stupid movie with Tom Hanks in it, "Mazes and Monsters" sure didn't help any! It's just a game man! lol


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

If you would had never played, you might have turned out normal. How scary is that!?


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

JohnnyLee said:


> LOL! Yeah, that stupid movie with Tom Hanks in it, "Mazes and Monsters" sure didn't help any! It's just a game man! lol


Yep, I remember "Mazes and Monsters" and the kid going crazy thinking he was his character. Pretty laughable what parents got upset about in the 80s. I remember my parents wouldn't let me go to the midnight movies because they thought THAT was dangerous. I can't count how many times I snuck out to see the Rocky Horror Picture Show!

Compared with what kids are doing nowadays, midnight movies and role-playing games seem pretty tame... I don't have kids, but if I did, I'd encourage them to play D&D... keeps them out of trouble!


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

We were all going to commit suicide because Judas Priest told us to. I remember when Madonna's Erotica video was only shown once because it declared was too risque. Heck, that is G rated stuff now.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

midnight movies were dangerous, maybe not every movie and every theater but a lot of people went there to get stoned and have sex.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

that was ozzy that they tried to pin a suicide on. 

I do not think it was any better then or now, human beings do the same old stuff over and over. Every generation discovers rebellion and boundary testing. There were always killers, rapists, molesters, thieves, sexual deviants, hormone crazed teens, media obsessions, and all the other junk.


----------



## tiffnzacsmom (Jan 26, 2006)

Hershey's with almonds and peanut m&ms are my favorite candy bars but pixi stix are pure crack. I have some I'm saving for my vacation, mainlining sugar and mead will keep me wired for 5 days.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

pixi stix, forget those, they are a sugar stroke just waiting to happen.

Hershey's with almonds is good.

bazooka gum still rocks.


----------

